# What is a " vacation "?



## Janis (Oct 24, 2014)

More harried today then usual,   I was thinking all I want for a vacation is one whole day when no one needs me for anything.  What is your idea of a vacation?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 24, 2014)

Time out in pleasant surroundings.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 24, 2014)

Maybe travel.  Just to get out of the daily routine.  Sometimes called "Cabin Fever".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2014)

A few weeks, away from home and into the quiet and wilds of nature.


----------



## jujube (Oct 24, 2014)

If I don't come home sunburned, exhausted, broke and with a strange tattoo I don't remember getting (OK, I'm exaggerating there a bit....), it wasn't a "vacation".


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2014)

LOL jujube.... 


I work long hours in  a very stressful job , so my idea of a vacation is to get away completely from anything that reminds me of it, so a week or 2 away in another country, taking in the beach, the culture, and mingling with the locals, is my idea of heaven.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm retired so it's not a break from work.  We go on a variety of vacations/holidays.  One is to see family.  The others can include meeting locals, local food, culture, architecture, beaches, sunshine, wildlife (animals, not parties!), kayaking, swimming, relaxing, photography.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 25, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> LOL jujube....
> 
> 
> I work long hours in  a very stressful job , so my idea of a vacation is to get away completely from anything that reminds me of it, so a week or 2 away in another country, taking in the beach, the culture, and mingling with the locals, is my idea of heaven.



You wouldn't think it was very relaxing if you went with my partner..he books us on to all the excursions..(6 o'clock in the morning..no problem!!)...

It's like a week at a boot camp..and quickly turns into a route march!!

I need a holiday when I get back..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2014)

OH nooo I wouldn't like that at all!! Yikes!!:aargh:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2014)

Twixie said:


> You wouldn't think it was very relaxing if you went with my partner..he books us on to all the excursions..(6 o'clock in the morning..no problem!!)...
> 
> It's like a week at a boot camp..and quickly turns into a route march!!
> 
> I need a holiday when I get back..



I know what you mean.  My dh likes to go go go and see and do things.  He's been better though on the last few trips.  He could actually sit on the beach and read the newspaper on his kindle for a few hours. 

Our next holiday is for two months and we are planning on a lot of relaxing as well as a bit of adventure.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 25, 2014)

A vacation to me is to get away from home and all the daily jobs. Whether traveling to see people, or places, just getting away for awhile.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 25, 2014)

A vacation to me is slowing down..you can still visit the local sites and people..but it must be done s.l.o.w.e.l.y...

I had a brilliant head massage in Turkey..I had to go back to the hotel for a sleep..so relaxing!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 25, 2014)

To me a vacation is exploring a new place......staying at nice hotels and eating at good restaurants, a time to look forward to each year.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 25, 2014)

Exploring new places?..We went to Tunisia a couple of years back...Army tanks on the main street..we got lost in the market..my other half said ''ask that man'' because I speak fluent french..the ''man'' concerned was a butcher..blood down his apron..Errrm.maybe not!!


----------



## 911 (Oct 25, 2014)

Now that I am mostly retired, a vacation to me is time to go on a trip to visit relatives or friends that we haven't seen for a long while, or go to the seaside and just sit and reflect. I enjoy when we do a combination of visiting and then head off to a beach where I can sit and relax and reflect about whatever it is that is on my mind at the time. The first of November we are going on a trip to visit friends that we haven't seen, (but have kept in contact with), in ages. Always so much catching up to do.


----------



## midsguy (Oct 25, 2014)

My vacation is 2 weeks off work in a different place and time to relax


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 26, 2014)

I haven't been able to afford a "going away" vacation in a LONG time.


----------



## jujube (Oct 30, 2014)

Twixie said:


> A vacation to me is slowing down..you can still visit the local sites and people..but it must be done s.l.o.w.e.l.y...
> 
> I had a brilliant head massage in Turkey..I had to go back to the hotel for a sleep..so relaxing!!



I got a massage once at a spa and it was so relaxing, I walked out of the massage room and immediately fell into the Jacuzzi (in my defense there wasn't a lot of walkway between the door and the Jacuzzi....)  All I had on was a huge extremely heavy terrycloth bathrobe so I had to drag myself out of the 'cuzzi, weighing about 50 pounds more than when I fell in, and slog my way back to the locker room leaving a trail of water that looked like a Great White Whale had beached herself several miles inland.


----------



## ronaldj (Oct 30, 2014)

being at home with no place to be, a book my dog my wife and me....


----------



## Lee (Oct 31, 2014)

Just a mini vacation suits me fine. Taking a day to drive a few hours to visit a friend, maybe stay the night at a hotel and leave the next day. 

Or just a two hour or less day trip to pick apples, visit a winery, go for lunch in a neighboring town suits me fine.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

At ages nearly 62 and 66 we travel a LOT right now. The older we get the more likely we'll get ill with cancer or something else.  We're both healthy and fit and can make the most of any trip.  The older we get the more travel insurance costs and also depending on the country and company, once we reach 70/75 we won't be able to hire cars. We love visiting countries we have family in and also discovering new countries and cultures.  

Even though we said we never would, we did do a coach tour with my sister 4 years ago and overall, we enjoyed it.  But we prefer to be on our own. I'm sure that when we start to slow down we'll start doing coach trips, but not before then.


----------



## Vala (Dec 11, 2014)

Cabin fever is what I have and any trip will cure that.  After I see the doc next week I may get in the car and head for MT Magazine, the highest point in Arkansas.  Every room looks down in the valley.  Hopefully I will get snowed in for a week.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 11, 2014)

Vacation...I've read the responses and think "what a concept!" Vacation. Vacate. Yeah. That would be interesting. I'd need money for that, right?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 11, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Vacation...I've read the responses and think "what a concept!" Vacation. Vacate. Yeah. That would be interesting. I'd need money for that, right?



Aye Georgia, money is normally required.


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2014)

I can't get away anymore, nor do I get around well. I suppose everyday is a vacation. Let me tell you what I'd like to do and I used to do it often enough. I enjoyed getting out with nature, with a good camera and a couple good lens, photographing the life we don't see every day, photographing nature; enjoying the solitude and the sound of silence.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 12, 2014)

Twixie said:


> You wouldn't think it was very relaxing if you went with my partner..he books us on to all the excursions..(6 o'clock in the morning..no problem!!)...
> 
> It's like a week at a boot camp..and quickly turns into a route march!!
> 
> I need a holiday when I get back..



This is the problem with vacations...  If you spend the money and take the time to go to a location, you feel obligated to see everything and do everything and experience everything..   Time spent just relaxing on a beach or reading a book seems wasted if you are someplace exotic and that has sight seeing attractions.   It can be exhausting and stressful.    Personally, I'd rather spend a few weeks home in my own surroundings doing what I want and not having to go to work.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 12, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Aye Georgia, money is normally required.



I just KNEW there was a catch


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 12, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I just KNEW there was a catch



Aye, always a catch.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 12, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> This is the problem with vacations...  If you spend the money and take the time to go to a location, you feel obligated to see everything and do everything and experience everything..   Time spent just relaxing on a beach or reading a book seems wasted if you are someplace exotic and that has sight seeing attractions.   It can be exhausting and stressful.    Personally, I'd rather spend a few weeks home in my own surroundings doing what I want and not having to go to work.



I know everyone can't do this, but what we are doing now is ideal. Two months in a rented bungalow gives us plenty of time to relax and also see all the sites without rushing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 12, 2014)

I've never been a very good vacationer.   I get stressed..  I prefer my very own surroundings with my own bed and my own belongings..  I can handle 3 or maybe 4 days but that's about my limit.. Then I want to be home.


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't like cruises except the one to panama canal and Alaska.  The others were boring and if I am going to be bored I rather be at home.


----------

